
Many graduates earn 'paltry returns' for their degree - dberhane
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-42923529
======
bob_theslob646
It is crazy and reassuring that this the problem is not just in the United
States.

I still cannot believe that online education has not disrupted the higher
education industry, at least in terms of price.

